# Plant Identification



## Steven M (Oct 21, 2015)

I received some free plants from a friend who's dad passed. I've never had live plants. Could some one I.D. the for me? There's quite a few of them! I placed them in a 20 long and am hoping they survive through winter so I can go find some nice driftwood for my 75 gallon.

I'm wondering about the name and what kind of care is required.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I just got off work, but check out some google images of Caboma, water sprite, myrio, and money wort.

My memory is a little cloudy at the moment, but I am guessing one of those.


----------



## Steven M (Oct 21, 2015)

THanks, I'll check it out!


----------

